# (HCG) Proper dose and timing



## robot lord (May 14, 2012)

Wanted to know how other guys on TRT are using HCG. What are you dosing at and when. For instance I started with 500iu(IM) day before Test Cyp. It was suggested to me to down size to say 250-300iu and order 5000 iu botlles instead of 11000iu. I must say I am unclear as to what benefits day before or after make. Personal opinions or scientific facts, all are are welcomed and appreciated. Also I still have an 11000iu bottle in fridge(foil bag from peptide shipment/no light) I have been using for about 11 weeks. Is this too long and do you think it's potentcy has degraded. Thanks guys!


----------



## Lulu66 (May 14, 2012)

If its mixed on bac water it should be good for over a month. Inject the stuff sub q. Faster absorption. As for injecting the day after pin: if you inject hcg before the test, the hcg will only have hours to trrigger the testes to produce test before been abruptly shutdown again by the spike of thest when u pin.
If you do it after, the spike has already happened and the hcg will have a longer effect kn endo production, preventing atrophy. I hope it makes sence.
As of dosing idk about trt, but on cycle you do 500 iu split into twice a week shots.


----------



## SFGiants (May 14, 2012)

To get started I pin 500iu eod until nutts are full this could just take 3 times or maybe 5 then I cut it back to 250iu Monday / Friday

Uh and bro sound like you fell for more BBer mumbo jumbo (thanj God I am a Powerlifter lol) I pin HCG at the sme time I pin HGH / Test / Masteron and anything eles I pin that day it make no difference nutts are full.

I forgot how big my nutts are and they are full enough to be heavy enough to see dangling at the bottom of the sac, prior to HCG my sac seem like it floated around lol compared to heaving nutts to hold it down!

I have not seen my nutts in years until of late!


----------



## robot lord (May 14, 2012)

Yeah that makes sense. I have read many times that HCG after test pin is normal protocol but my trt guy insisted day before. Not sure I am with the best TRT people. They seem to be having some legal issues and my last order was on 5-4-12 and still no fed ex delivery. Not one to bitch or send multiple emails so I waited until today to contact them. Said it would go out tonight. Only using them for HCG and b complex. Privatemdlabs for bloods and PEA for everything else. Better T/A and cheaper.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 18, 2012)

hey lulu...small corrections to your statement.

Sub q has a 5-10 min slower absorption rate then IM. Also absorption rate makes no difference with hcg/gear/hgh/ or any of the shit we do. Absorption rates only matter with medicine i.e. a seizure patient actively seizing, if you cant get an IV then the next route is IM. (unless you have atomizers of course)

also lulu it makes no difference at what time you pin hcg. Regardless of when you pin your test your lh and fsh signals are already reading .1 and they cant get any worse than that. Hcg is a replacement for your lh and has know bearing on what your body is doing so a spike in test isnt going to effect the exogenous lh signal.


Hope this clears up some things


----------



## Jada (May 21, 2012)

Dame cobra u went deep player. U got goku knowledge:->


----------



## ccpro (Jun 28, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> hey lulu...small corrections to your statement.
> 
> Sub q has a 5-10 min slower absorption rate then IM. Also absorption rate makes no difference with hcg/gear/hgh/ or any of the shit we do. Absorption rates only matter with medicine i.e. a seizure patient actively seizing, if you cant get an IV then the next route is IM. (unless you have atomizers of course)
> 
> ...



Good info!  BTW, how long does it take for your body to adapt and require more hcg?


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 28, 2012)

ccpro said:


> Good info!  BTW, how long does it take for your body to adapt and require more hcg?



According with my reads and reaserch on this topic your body will not addapt or requiere more HCG others wise is how shut down your lh and fsh are after the suppresion during AAS cycle. Some guys can react well at a low dose when other individuals may need higher amounts of HCG. Depend on the type of steroid use during cycle will affetc or complicate the lh and fsh signal to get them back to a normal range.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 28, 2012)

Clarification - this is to suggest pinning HCG while on-cycle? Or just running a TRT-dose? (eg. 100-200 Mg Test weekly)

IIRC, Chrysler (not touting him as Gospel but he's an acknowledged expert in the area of TRT) suggested 500 IU HCG 2x weekly while on TRT. 

While on-cycle however, I'm not sure I'd see the point in running any HCG as you're effectively shut-down, no?

- Savage


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 29, 2012)

Good read fellas. Thanks. I have been wondering about this debate of using HCG for recovery or not.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 29, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> While on-cycle however, I'm not sure I'd see the point in running any HCG as you're effectively shut-down, no?
> 
> - Savage



While on cycle the use of HCG is to prevent testes atrophy and to keep them stimulating (is this spelling is right?? lol) is not to get them back to normal but to avoid damage and make recovery faster too.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 29, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> While on cycle the use of HCG is to prevent testes atrophy and to keep them stimulating (is this spelling is right?? lol) is not to get them back to normal but to avoid damage and make recovery faster too.



Cheers, Pikki. This makes sense to me if one is going to cycle and then come off (PCT). For a TRT Brother, I'm thinking in spite of what Chrysler says that I can't see a need for HCG (eg. the testes will be shut-down due to the exogenous testosterone and will be that way so long as the person is on TRT). Any thoughts? I've heard others (Chrysler) suggest as you did that HCG keeps the tests 'stimulating' but they don't tend to elaborate as to what exactly is being stimulated. I'd welcome your input here.

Great post - thanks for sharing your insight!

- Savage


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 29, 2012)

Well about TRT HCG use I`m not so familiar but I believe I read from someone here (if I don`t mistake) that they use HCG to avoid teste atrophy. I think there is in one more reson but I don`t like to post a guess, Hopefully someone on TRT wit more input will jump in here and provide the right info. Sorry about that I will look anyway if see I can find something usefull


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 29, 2012)

No worries and thanks for responding! Great topic!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 29, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Well about TRT HCG use I`m not so familiar but I believe I read from someone here (if I don`t mistake) that they use HCG to avoid teste atrophy. I think there is in one more reson but I don`t like to post a guess, Hopefully someone on TRT wit more input will jump in here and provide the right info. Sorry about that I will look anyway if see I can find something usefull


helps with your lh signal.  On cycle doesn't do much but before pct it gets your lh to start moving which in all helps get your nuts to start producing test.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 29, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> helps with your lh signal.  On cycle doesn't do much but before pct it gets your lh to start moving which in all helps get your nuts to start producing test.



BigHerm, if on TRT would this be necessary? (eg. you never really come off the exogenous Test hence would trying to stimulate the testes be fruitless)


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 29, 2012)

Well it would help on cycle for preventing testicular atrophy. But people don't realize when suppressed, your lh signal drops and says not to produce natural test. If you want to have a nice bulging nutsack run it.  It doesn't hurt.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 29, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> "...If you want to have a nice bulging nutsack run it.  It doesn't hurt..."



This may well become my mantra for success in life 

Touche, Big Herm!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 29, 2012)

ya as big herm stated...the only reason guys use hcg on trt is to keep their nuts large. Not sure why thats a big deal as women dont look at your sack and say dam your nuts are tiny...they just say that about your cock. Anyway, your testicles will not make endogenous testosterone while on exogenous testosterone, although it does produce intra-testicular testosterone.... so hcg pretty much has one benefit...testicular size!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 29, 2012)

Makes sense, CS. I'm game - I don't bang with my nuts so I'll skip it  (am on TRT)


----------



## robot lord (Jun 29, 2012)

Please forgive my lack of knowledge but if you are on TRT for many years without using HCG and decide to exit and return to your normal production. Will years of atrophy inhibit natural test production? Grant it we chose TRT because of low test levels but after years of dried up raisin nuts will there be damage that could have been prevented with use of HCG. Is it more about keeping the plumbing working then filling out a saggy sack on us old guys? LOL! Not disputing anything mentioned above. Just a question I rather have answered now then a doc telling me my balls are useless years from now. If that were the case I would just have them removed now cuz I am tired of jumping in my truck and sitting on the old saggy bastards as it is now. LMFAO!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol robot! 

There is medical theory out there stating that dormant testicles are actually healthier then non dormant. It's kind of like washing your clothes, the more you wash them the more they fade but if you never wash them they never fade...stupid analogy I know, and remmeber it is just a theory. The truth is, coming back from hypogonadism is extremely difficult even with our advanced medicines. You may have a guy that's naturally producing 50 ng/dl, run him through a couple coarses of an hcg, hmg, clomid and nolva protocol and he might return to 300. Then he is classified as no longer being hypogonadal. But the truth is that his ng/dl before he ran any cycles or trt was 850. So ya he was brought back but he is still nowhere near baseline and trt resumes, or continued treatments. The only thing hcg protects is your testicles, has nothing to do with your pituitary gland which is where your lh and fsh signals from. We all know what those signals purposes are. I can see hcg helping the testicles stay ready to recieve the signals better by using hcg on trt but it is only a small part of the battle.

Besides, why would anyone want to come off trt? 

With all this being said, I would still run hcg rather than not.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 30, 2012)

Yea exactly Cs.  I'm not a vet by any means but i do read a lot and that's just trying to figure out how the body works!  There aRe many hormones in our bodys that have to do work to make our bodys healthy, and functioning properly.  Once guys figure out what's going on makes it a lot easier to cycle.  With that bein said its also a lot harder how to understand how the body works when were suppressed!!  Two completely but similar ways.  Just remember when doing research on a specific problem make sure your always get a.few different anwsers.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 30, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Lol robot!
> 
> There is medical theory out there stating that dormant testicles are actually healthier then non dormant. It's kind of like washing your clothes, the more you wash them the more they fade but if you never wash them they never fade...stupid analogy I know, and remmeber it is just a theory. The truth is, coming back from hypogonadism is extremely difficult even with our advanced medicines. You may have a guy that's naturally producing 50 ng/dl, run him through a couple coarses of an hcg, hmg, clomid and nolva protocol and he might return to 300. Then he is classified as no longer being hypogonadal. But the truth is that his ng/dl before he ran any cycles or trt was 850. So ya he was brought back but he is still nowhere near baseline and trt resumes, or continued treatments. The only thing hcg protects is your testicles, has nothing to do with your pituitary gland which is where your lh and fsh signals from. We all know what those signals purposes are. I can see hcg helping the testicles stay ready to recieve the signals better by using hcg on trt but it is only a small part of the battle.
> 
> ...




This above makes a lot of sense and even farther with this. According with a study of Dr Scallys on hypogonadal treatment even bring back a natural production of test on individual who has being on TRT or has falied to get natural production after AAS use if not guaranteed the patient on treatment will produce the same basline on test levels. If I will be on TRT ( wich prolly happen) the use of HCG is more benefial than what we may think. I say having your nuts on good shape and some how stimulate is a lot better than have them with atrophy.


----------



## JOMO (Jun 30, 2012)

Damn..Good info Cobra! Taking us back to school like Truancy officers!!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 30, 2012)

Chip at Maximus had me at 250IU the day after my test shot along with an adex. When my nips got sore, he had me switch to 500IU the day before my shot and 1 adex 3 times per week. This fixed me up and when my bf% went lower (was very high) I went back to 250iu and an adex the day after injection. This keeps my estradiol between 25-30 and my test 1450-1500 while on high TRT dosage. I think my lh and fsh are fucked already though, part of why I am on trt to begin with.

I'll get it re checked with bloods when I go to my 150 ew trt dosage to dial in again.


----------

